# HELP!! Dvorak!!!



## deej (Aug 31, 2007)

hi all,
i am new to this site so please forgive the mistakes.I have a question about a record i have come across and i am hoping someone can help.I have a dvorak symphony no.5 in e minor op.95 from the world on a blank fontana label by the vienna state opera orchestra and conducted by vladimir golschmann.Can anyone please tell me anything about it?like how many copies were made? as i can not find anything on the net,
thanks,
dal
ps i posted another message but i can't find it so if you see two please forgive me


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi, deej. Welcome to TC. I don't have the exact answer to your question but, I can tell you that Dvorak's Op.95 is his symphony No._9_('From the New World'), not 5. (Just in case that screwed the web search. )


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello deej - welcome to Talk Classical.

[ps: we removed the duplicated message, which is probably why you couldn't find it ... lol]

Kh


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

there are old/new numbering systems for dvorak symphonies.
years ago, what is now #9 was really called #5.

'vienna state opera orchestra and conducted by vladimir golschmann'
that was a vanguard records product. good group (vienna phil, sort of) and good director.

dj


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

david johnson said:


> there are old/new numbering systems for dvorak symphonies.
> years ago, what is now #9 was really called #5.


Oh, I was not aware of that. Thanks for the information.  Sorry about that, deej.


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

opus67 said:


> Oh, I was not aware of that. Thanks for the information.  Sorry about that, deej.


Yeah, that's because Dvorak's first 5 symphonies as we know them today were not published by the composer. He considered they were immature works from his youth. They were only discovered in the last century, and so they had to rename the 4 we already knew (6, 7, 8 and 9)


----------



## deej (Aug 31, 2007)

thanks everyone for the replies but does anyone know the record? how many copies made? matrix number BIG 315 
dal


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

i already mentioned it a bit.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

opus67 said:


> Oh, I was not aware of that. Thanks for the information.  Sorry about that, deej.


i think it would be neat to have an old lp that bills the work as symphony #5.

dj


----------

